# Which Micro/Mini is for me?



## kvpgh (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all,
I need help deciding which Micro/Mini R/C is right for me.

I recently sold a Team Losi Micro T. Was good for running around my office, but the electronics were finicky and didn't seem like it was going to hold up. 

I am looking for something new to run around here, as I am likely setting up a micro track in the near future. I have alot of space w/long straightaways, and it's indoor/outdoor carpet. 

So far what i've found:
Team Losi Micro Brushless SCT
Team Losi Micro Truggy

Anything not Team Losi worth considering? Any help that won't require me to go through hundreds of forum threads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

i'd say micro SCT or micro rally. The truggy looks awesome, but anything that small and 'open wheel' i end up ripping arms off everytime i try to run.


----------



## kvpgh (Jul 8, 2013)

nharkey thanks for the tips. It does look pretty BA, glad you mentioned this.


----------

